# Does anyone make their own sausage?



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Next week Meijer has pork shoulder on sale for .99 a pound. Will I need to get more fat? Do you usually have to pay for fat or will they give it to you? How much fat will I need/pound. Any good recipes? Sorry, we did make sausage a long time ago when we butchered a hog with friends. We like sausage, but it gets so expensive, so I thought this might be cheaper. I have a grinder and don't mind the extra work involved.
Thanks,
Kristine


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

when i make it it is usually with wild pork. i use about 25% fat. i season with sage and red pepper. mis well then fry a patty and taste adjust till you get it the way you like. then stuff in 1# bags. or you can make patties freeze in cookie sheet then transfer into zip lock. good luck


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Sounds good. I can only say that I added a pork shoulder to venison one time to make brauts. They were a little dry but oh so good. I agree...fry one on.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I use the same ingredients as dkhern, and for Italian sausage, I add fennel seed and garlic powder. I will sometimes add just a bit of garlic and onion powder to regular sausage. You will need a little fat for texture. I roll it into a chub (like you see at the grocery) using a sheet of wax paper. Take the wax paper off before freezing, or it will be awful to try to get back off.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I kill hogs here on the farm regularly and use the A.C. Legg seasonings of whichever level of heat I desire. They're an instock item at 2 local grocery stores here or they can be ordered here among other places: http://www.askthemeatman.com/ac_legg_hot_pork_sausage_seasoning.htm?gclid=COrqsIy43bkCFcvm7Aod5EEAZw


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I make sausage in casings with pork shoulder and don't add fat. They are a bit dryer than commercial sausage, but pretty darn good. For the bulk sausage, pork shoulder without added fat is plenty fat enough.

It nice to be able to ask what is in the sausage without getting sick when you hear what you are eating.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

The thing with homemade sausage IS less fat and the flavor you want. Cook at a lower temp longer to still be well done but juicy. I make turkey sausage with wild turkeys and only add 1 slice of bacon for flavor and added fat....James


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I also make Italian sausage, adding about 1/2 cup of red wine, caraway & fennel seed, ground coriander, a generous amount of Italian seasoning, salt, and a bit of red pepper flakes. Let it sit overnight in the frig to absorb the flavors, then fry up some and try it. It is SOOO good!


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

made sausage once with a home butchered pig. I don't think fat was added. it was lean but it was still so good. it is the spice mixture that makes it. my MIL just kept frying up a patty until they got the spices right. no fat needed. 

everyone raves about blue and gold sausage, but the last time we had it, it produced half in fat/drippings. we just about floated away. maybe it is just that there is really lean sausage now and that sausage for gravy is just way to fatty. :shrug:


----------



## sugarspinner (May 12, 2002)

We've made sausage for years when we were butchering. Didn't add extra fat because we didn't want it too fat. I added salt, pepper, brown sugar (or maple sugar when we had it) and sage. We'd either eat fresh, freeze it or stuff it in muslin bags about 2 inches in diameter and smoke. Yummm. That spoiled us for eating any sausage we'd buy after that.


----------



## rcbaughn (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is the ultimate sausage website in my book. All you'll ever need to know. Good luck!

Sausage Making Info


----------



## picklehopper (Sep 18, 2013)

Posting here so I can find it again. Can't contribute any information but the best sausage I have ever had was Bear/Elk combo, it had mustard seed in it. Been wanting this type of information forever! Hope to learn!


----------

